# obsessions



## samaous (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum and I am also new to writing.
But I've always had many thoughts, so why not write them down 

Sidenote: 1% is what people call the rich "powerful" people.


*Obsessions*

We've all got our obsessions. The ones that make us strong, and the ones that make us weak.
But what are these obessions? Are they what we really want? Or are they what others want for us?
We are filled with ideas, thoughts and opinions. But where do they come from? Is it really what our hearts want?
Or is it the media that makes us think that we really want it. Maybe... Maybe you aren't even yourself. What if..
What if the media made you who you are today? Would you still think you are yourself, or would you think you are made?
Would you still be proud of your thoughts, even if they aren't yours?


These obsessions we have might just be a product made by the "1%". 
These obsessions we have might just be a marketing strategy made by the "1%".
These obsessions we have might just be a sick idea made by the "1%".


If they are, I'll probably be 1% obsessions and 99% human.
And the "1%"? I think they are 99% obsessions and 1% human.


And I'd rather be more human than obsessed.
So I say with pride, I am samaous, and I am the 99%.
How about you?


----------



## Humm (Apr 16, 2014)

I enjoyed reading it very much! 

"So I say with pride, I am samaous, and I am the 99%." is a 11/10


----------



## Pandora (Apr 17, 2014)

Great thoughts samaous, well written, great questions, best of all left me feeling I know you better. I like the strong feeling of pride I felt, like Humm mentioned.
You do know who you are.



I'm not much of a follower, keeping up with the Joneses or thinking I need something based on what I see. I follow what I love . . .
I do love those doggie commercials, the media is getting something right. I smile, laugh, cry, nothing goes to my heart faster than a dog.
We try the new dog treats a lot :smile:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 17, 2014)

I like this. Especially the use of percentages.

Great!


----------



## ChrisK (Apr 25, 2014)

I love the 'I am 99%' part at the end. Have often thought about the influence of the media, how it's taken so long for me to wake from a media induced sleep and become aware of the dark shadow of the culture of consumption. I fear for my daughter, a product of the second generation of openly educated consumers, brainwashed from day 1 by the established business media to 'need' what once was want. Is my influence great enough to send her in to life with her eyes open, or am I trying to stop the tide?


----------



## samaous (May 29, 2014)

ChrisK said:


> I love the 'I am 99%' part at the end. Have often thought about the influence of the media, how it's taken so long for me to wake from a media induced sleep and become aware of the dark shadow of the culture of consumption. I fear for my daughter, a product of the second generation of openly educated consumers, brainwashed from day 1 by the established business media to 'need' what once was want. Is my influence great enough to send her in to life with her eyes open, or am I trying to stop the tide?



I believe you as a parent have enough influence to make her how you would like. The problem is most parents dont know how to.


----------



## qwertyportne (May 30, 2014)

Your last sentence is the one I like most!


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jun 1, 2014)

I think that advertising is evil.
I think that a lot more than 1% of our ideas are induced by advertising.
I don't think that watching commercial TV stations and listening to commercial radio stations is relaxing  ....  it hypes us up  .. it makes up buy things we don't want ind don't need.
As I said  ...  it is evil.


----------



## Mudgeon Ramblings (Jun 15, 2014)

I think it is a bit overreaching in substance. The writing style itself is a bit different but that doesn't mean a thing either. Carry on


----------



## blazeofglory (Jun 15, 2014)

Few other ideas could get me think deeply and as a matter of fact all I write mostly come from what I garner from others. First the language I use here is not mine. It is imported. The thought I put forth here is always learned from different sources and all I do is accumulation and assimilation. Where is Me? In fact I cannot totally be me or I become nonexistent. If the world is not other than me what s wrong with this? It seems I am losing myself to others but where can I be or what can construct my personality if I totally choose to shed what I learned from the rest I will end up being nothing. Now if I want to be called a writer or post  where-from comes the idea of being all that I choose for myself.

If I reduce myself to what I am now minus what I assimilate from the rest I will have to shed my skill of communication.


----------

